# Eclipse 3.6.1 auf deutsch und GUI- Builder



## ZTREWQ (26. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab Eclipse 3.6.1 und verscuhe damit Java zu lernen! Nun fänd ich es viel besser wenn Eclipse auf deutsch wäre! Gibts da irgendein Plugin oder was auch immer um die Sprache auf deutsch zu setzen?
Wenn ich grad schon dabei bin wäre es auch nett wenn ihr mir einen GUI Builder für Eclipse 3.6.1 empfehlen könntet und mir sagt wie man den installiert! 
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Vayu (26. Nov 2010)

gibt es (oder gab es?) weiss aber nicht wo 
aber ich empfehle dir es auf englisch zu lassen. Die ganze Softwareentwicklung, sämtliche Programmiersprachen sind auf englisch. Da tut man sich wirklich leichter, die IDE auf englisch zu benutzen.

GUI Builder gibts hier https://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/javadevtools/download-wbpro.html
samt Anleitung


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Nov 2010)

Moin,



ZTREWQ hat gesagt.:


> Nun fänd ich es viel besser wenn Eclipse auf deutsch wäre! Gibts da irgendein Plugin oder was auch immer um die Sprache auf deutsch zu setzen?



es gibt die *Language Packages* :

Eclipse Babel Project

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Nov 2010)

Naja, ich empfehle auch eher Eclipse auf Englisch zu lassen. Ich habe glaube Netbeans auf Deutsch und .... naja, man kennt es ja, die Übersetzungen sind nicht unbedingt die besten. Auf langfristige sicht fährste imho mit der engl. version besser.

Und GUI-Editoren...naja, sind praktisch aber wenn du anfangen willst Java zu lernen, dann solltest du deine ersten GUI's erstmal selbst schreiben, um zu wissen, was dir generiert wird und wie du notfalls eingreifen kannst.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## ARadauer (26. Nov 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Und GUI-Editoren...naja, sind praktisch aber wenn du anfangen willst Java zu lernen, dann solltest du deine ersten GUI's erstmal selbst schreiben, um zu wissen, was dir generiert wird und wie du notfalls eingreifen kannst.


Hab mir letze Woche den WindowBuilder Pro näher angesehen und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich dir ziehmlich überascht hat. Schreibt wirklich schönen warbaren code.


----------



## U2nt (26. Nov 2010)

Ich würds auch auf Englisch lassen, denn:

So ziemlich alle Tutorials, die mit Eclipse zu tun haben, benutzen die Englische Version
Java ist so ziemlich Englisch gehalten, meiner Meinung nach, also sollten die Englisch Kenntnisse, wenn Sie für Java reichen, auch für eine Englische Entwicklungsumgebung reichen...

Zur Sache GuiBuilder kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, hab bisher hauptteils meine Guis per Hand geschrieben. Hab mir einmal das "VEP" (Visual Editor Project) angeschaut, ist ansich ganz gut, nur hab kein Raster gefunden, hat mich eben bissel genervt. Da gefällt mir der Netbeansinterne Guibilder besser, obwohl mir die Umgebung von Netbeans eben nicht gefällt. Ansonsten hab ich keine Erfahrung mit GuiBuildern.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2010)

> Hab mir einmal das "VEP" (Visual Editor Project) angeschaut, ist ansich ganz gut, nur hab kein Raster gefunden, hat mich eben bissel genervt. Da gefällt mir der Netbeansinterne Guibilder besser


Besagter Window Builder Pro ist IMO wesentlich besser.


----------



## dehlen (5. Dez 2010)

also lass es wirklich auf englisch 
hatte es auch schon auf deutsch und ich sage dir englisch ist wirklich besser denn du findest sonst nichts in den Menüs oder so oder wenn dir jemand hilfe gibt und dann eine englische version hat...
also wie gesagt ich würde die sprache au englisch lassen


----------

